# My Transfers are not transfering--help



## KASTLE (Sep 7, 2016)

I am having trouble getting my lumi trans transfers to--well--transfer...I purchased them from Art Brands and I am putting them on a medium weight cotton fabric. I have cooked them to death, lightly cooked them, pressure easy, hard, oh, and followed the directions. Does anyone have experience with these that can advise? Thanks!


----------



## mrcabdriver1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Have you called Art Brands to discuss your issue? I am sure they would be more than willing to help you figure out what is happening.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Colleen. We sell their products and have great results with the LumiTrans. A video to the supplier always helps diagnose the problem.


----------

